# Does Anyone Know "Remova" Gold Pocket Watch



## thesteamer (May 10, 2010)

A keepsake given when my father died, A Remova Presision/Precusion hard to read which Full hunter Pocket watch, on the inside front cover is a minute Bison/Buffalo, On the back cover inside is Walz - Gold - Double, under this 20 Mikron, under this Gauantie 10 Jahre, and at the bottom serial number 627348. I was told by a local antique store that the makers name might be under the watch face, I removed the face and found a makers mark viewed looking from the watch centre to the rim it is FHF with the first F backwards, or other way up it would be LHL. can anyone help with an ID please

Keith


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you have some images from that trade marks? A buffalo could(!) be the trade mark of the german Gustav Rau from Pforzheim, who just made watch cases, but no movements.

That FHF should be from the Fabrique d'Horlogerie de Fontainemelon SA, a (ebauche) movement manufacturer.

Andreas


----------

